# Trapped gas in Upper Chest/Esophagus - cyclic



## theresaj (May 6, 2017)

About 7 months ago I began getting pressure in my upper chest. This is not the type of pressure that is sharp pain, but rather just a constant mild pressure that is relieved by burping. I can typically only burp away this pressure if I am standing or sitting up, and the pressure seems to be the worst when I am slouching backward. The pressure can last a few days or over a week.

About a month before this all started I got my IUD taken out so that I could try to get pregnant. Since I have been tracking ovulation for fertility, I made the connection that the pressure only began within a day or two after ovulating. I delt with this for months so that I could monitor the patterns and present them to the gastro doc. When I saw her, she said she had never heard of chest pressure that was cyclic and didn't know what it could be. The current theory is that constipation increases around the time of ovulation, so it is possible that the backup is causing a build up of gas in my chest. We are trying miralax for three months around the time of ovulation to see if the pressure comes back. So far this month it seemed to be working, until today the pressure arrived even though I have been having normal bowel movements.

This is one of the most miserable experiences of my life. I dread this time of the month because I know it will happen. I am 28 btw, and I don't experience any symptoms of GERD at any time of the month. Does anyone have any theories they are willing to throw out there as to why this keeps happening? At this point I am totally convinced that the hormones either cause it, or exacerbate an underlying issue. Please help!


----------

